# Glysantin in Wasserkühlungen



## Teslatransformer (2. Juli 2008)

*Glysantin in Wasserkühlungen*

Hi,

bin neu hier und habe mich erstmal im Forum umgesehen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Leute noch immer Probleme haben, wenn es um Wasserzusätze geht.
Bin selbst erst vor ca. einem Jahr auf eine Wasserkühlung umgestiegen und habe mir daher vorher alle Infos die ich brauchte zusammengetragen.
Habe mich dabei auch direkt an die Hersteller gewandt, denn die müssen es ja wissen.

Hier erstmal eine kurze Übersicht, worauf ich eingehen möchte:

1. Braucht man überhaupt einen Wasserzusatz?
2. Welchen Wasserzusatz soll man verwenden?
3. Ist Glysantin überhaupt geeignet?
4. Welches Mischungsverhältnis bei Glysantin?
5. Hat das Mischungsverhältinis Einfluss auf andere Materialien?

Zu Punkt 1:

Ein Wasserzusatz mit Korrosionsschutz sollte in jedem Fall eingesetzt werden. Den auch wenn sich nur ein Metall im Kreislauf befinden sollte, was selten der Fall sein dürfte, da schon allein die Schlauchverschraubungen verchromt, vernickelt oder sonst was sind, kommt es zur "Korrosion".
Das Kupfer bildet eine dunkle bis schwarze Schutzschicht die isolierend wirkt und die Kühlleistung verschlechtert.
Wer schon einmal eine etwas ältere Kupferdachrinne gesehen hat, weiss wovon ich rede.

Zu Punkt 2:

Welchen Zusatz man verwendet hängt einzig und allein vom Wasserkreislauf der Kühlung ab. Viele Nutzer befragen einfach andere welchen Zusatz sie benutzen und nehmen dann den gleichen Zusatz. Dies ist jedoch nur ratsam, wenn in beiden Kreisläufen die selben Materialien vorkommen.
Solange sich kein Aluminium im Kreislauf befindet kann man jeden Wasserzusatz benutzen, der Schutz vor Korrosion bietet. Kommt Aluminium ins Spiel muß der Zusatz dafür geeignet sein, d.h. er muß entsprechend gekennzeichnet sein bzw. SILIKAT frei sein, da SILIKAT Aluminium angreift.
Im Falle von Glysantin ist also *NUR* Alu Protect/G30 geeignet.

Zu Punkt 3:

So manch einer lacht ja über die Verwendung, weil es einen Frostschutz enthält. Dies ist aber in diesem Fall völlig irrelevant, da dadurch kein negativer Einfluss entsteht und auch nichts zerstört wird. Der Frostschutz wird halt in diesem Fall nicht benötigt, aber im KFZ. Es währe ja dumm, wenn man jedesmal zum Jahreswechsel die Kühlflüssigkeit im PKW wechseln müsste, oder?
Daher: Ja, Glysantin ist für Computer Wasserkühlungen geeignet, sofern es auf die enthaltenen Materialien abgestimmt wurde.
Zum Beispiel G48 für Kreisläufe ohne Alu, G30 für Kreisläufe mit Alu usw.

Zu Punkt 4 und 5:

Hierbei gibt es ja die größten Schwierigkeiten, wie ich festgestellt habe.
Manche nennen ein Verhältnis von 1:1(Glysantin/Wasser), 1:9, 1:10, 1:15 und andere nehmen nur einen "Schuß" und wundern sich dann, dass Korrosion auftritt.
Wer aber mal einen Blick auf die Verpackung wirft, wird feststellen, dass es nur drei mögliche Verhältnisse gibt. Entweder 1:1, 1:1,5 oder 1:2!!!
Diese stehen auch nicht nur zum Spaß darauf und müssen genauso wie bei denen von Thermaltake, Innovatek usw. eingehalten werden!!!

Den Grund erfahrt ihr hier: 

Ab einer Konzentration von weniger als 33Vol.% Glysantin im Wasser, also einem Verhältnis größer 1:2(z.B. 1:3), ist ein Schutz vor Korrosion nicht mehr gewährleistet!!! (laut BASF!!!)
Und dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob es im KFZ oder im Computer Verwendung findet!!

Zum Schluß sei noch auf die Auswirkungen auf andere Materialien hingewiesen:

Da viele Kühler einen Plexiglasdeckel besitzen, ist darauf zu achten, dass die Konzentration möglichst unter 50Vol.% gehalten wird!!
Da das Plexiglas sonst Spannungsrisse bildet, die unter Einfluss des Anpressdruckes oder der gleichen zu Undichtigkeiten führen können!!!
Man sollte ebenfalls eine kleine Sicherheit mit einkalkulieren und demnach nur eine Konzentration von z.B 40Vol.% Glysantin im Wasser nutzen! 
(laut Degussa/Röhm!!)

Ich hoffe ich konnte hiermit endlich alle Zweifel und Fehler im Umgang mit Glysantin aus dem Weg räumen und euch helfen. Sollten dennoch Fragen etc. auftauchen einfach fragen bzw. mailen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sven Kromrey


----------



## exa (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glysantin in Wasserkühlungen*

soweit ich weiß ist das zeug farbig, ich nehm lieber inno protect, das is farblos


----------



## Teslatransformer (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glysantin in Wasserkühlungen*

Hi,

da hast Du wohl recht, ist so rötlich violett.
Aber da ich zwei passive V2 Reseratoren von ModMod im Kreislauf habe, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig. Hätte lieber etwas in blau gehabt, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben!
Und solange dein Kreislauf da mitspielt kann man sich's natürlich aussuchen.

CIAO
Sven


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glysantin in Wasserkühlungen*



> Das Kupfer bildet eine dunkle bis schwarze Schutzschicht die isolierend wirkt und die Kühlleistung verschlechtert.


Das ist sachlich falsch. Die Oxit-Schicht auf Kupfer ist so dünn dass kein messbarer Leistungsunterschied entsteht.
Unschön sieht es natürlich trotzdem aus.

Ich persönlich benutze G48. Alu hab ich eh nicht im Kreislauf und Blau/Türkis sieht im AGB einfach weniger schlimm aus als Rosa.


----------

